# DO PLANT'S ABSORB LIGHT ON THE UNDERSIDE OF THE LEAF ?



## Okallright (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry if im a bit vague....i was reading tha chlorophyll ( i think that's right ) is the pigment (green?) in the leaf which is some thing to do with the photosynthesis?

and i was wondering if its the same on the underside ( for under lighting) ?


----------



## nachooo (Sep 11, 2014)

They absorb but with less efficiency: I remember to read that about 20% of normal side..but I am not sure


----------



## HigherGroundz (Sep 11, 2014)

Due to natures design the most concentrated photoreceptors are on the top side of the leaves . Side lighting would be most beneficial verses under . Perhaps a reflective flooring , often outdoors white stone is used for this purpose


----------



## Okallright (Sep 12, 2014)

HigherGroundz said:


> Due to natures design the most concentrated photoreceptors are on the top side of the leaves . Side lighting would be most beneficial verses under . Perhaps a reflective flooring , often outdoors white stone is used for this purpose


yea i understand it from something i read yesterday the plant breaths on the underside


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 13, 2014)

from what ive TRIED FIRST HAND. I had a grow were they were on tables.. and had lots of low bud growth.. I put some T5s facing upwards. and my plants hated it..
then I read.. that when doing this. it can make the plant Close its STOMATA. or something.. and cause problems.. more then it does any good...


like someone else said.. SIDE lighting is better.. 100%


----------



## Okallright (Sep 13, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> from what ive TRIED FIRST HAND. I had a grow were they were on tables.. and had lots of low bud growth.. I put some T5s facing upwards. and my plants hated it..
> then I read.. that when doing this. it can make the plant Close its STOMATA. or something.. and cause problems.. more then it does any good...
> 
> 
> like someone else said.. SIDE lighting is better.. 100%


interesting , you learn something everyday,,, 

abit like a crack whore


----------



## chuck estevez (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## guod (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 15, 2014)




----------

